
Chalkdust – A magazine for the mathematically curious - ColinWright
http://chalkdustmagazine.com/
======
paulplug
Love Chalkdusk! My 3 favorite math, physics and cs websites that I discovered
this year are:

\- [https://www.quantamagazine.org](https://www.quantamagazine.org)

\- [http://chalkdustmagazine.com](http://chalkdustmagazine.com)

\- [https://fermatslibrary.com](https://fermatslibrary.com)

These 3 provide a stream of amazing, very well curated content, with no
nonsense or spam. Have learned a ton from these this year.

------
peterlk
Is there a mailing list? It's not often that I want to receive emails from
websites, or even news outlets that I read, but I would love to see this in my
inbox

~~~
ColinWright
There is an RSS feed:

[http://chalkdustmagazine.com/feed/](http://chalkdustmagazine.com/feed/)

Pretty sure there's a mailing list - certainly I get email from them.

Here are their contact details:

[http://chalkdustmagazine.com/contact/](http://chalkdustmagazine.com/contact/)

~~~
amatern
That's great thanks, added to Feedly!

------
rosstex
Very cool!

